
Microsoft’s Spectre fix shows how hard this problem will be to solve - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/microsofts-compiler-level-spectre-fix-shows-how-hard-this-problem-will-be-to-solve/
======
ChrisSD
Is this not a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16381978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16381978)
?

